# Need your opinions. (Wheels)



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

What size is that wheel?


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

18".


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I think they would look good. How wide are they?


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

8". I had the problems with the old wheels being 8,5, being too wide.


These are 115 x 5, 8 x 18 ET 40, which should fit nicely


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Snazzy said:


> 8". I had the problems with the old wheels being 8,5, being too wide.
> 
> 
> These are 115 x 5, 8 x 18 ET 40, which should fit nicely


I think they'll look great as long as you use a wide enough tire. A tire that's too narrow doesn't look that great on these cars. For an 8" rim, I'd go with a 245 wide tire.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

I don't know, I was actually thinking abit about stretching it abit. Although you might be right.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Tyrestretch.com - 8_225_40_R18


Thats 8 x 18, with 225 40 tyres, is that too much?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Snazzy said:


> I don't know, I was actually thinking abit about stretching it abit. Although you might be right.


If you wanted to stretch it, you'd need a 19" or 20" wheel. Stretching an 18" wheel won't look good on this car, I guarantee it. The only way it would look decent is if you slammed it to the ground.

Here's a Cruze with 18x8 wheels and 225 wide stretched tires:



















There's no doubt in my mind they need to be wider. They simply look much too small. 

245 would be my recommendation. If it was my car though, I'd even be tempted to try a 255 tire, but it would probably be significantly more expensive.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

That looks more like the tyre profile is wrong. I have been advised not to go for 19", because lack of room.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Snazzy said:


> That looks more like the tyre profile is wrong. I have been advised not to go for 19", because lack of room.


I don't see any way to make a 225 tire look good on a 18x8 rim on this car. You need to maintain the correct overall diameter. It simply won't look good stretched; the wheel is not big enough. 

19" will fit just fine. I don't know how wide these rims are, but the tires are 235/35/19. This is cruzer27's car. If I ever upgrade the rims on my Cruze, I'll be mounting either 18" rims with 245 wide tires, or 19" rims with 235/245 wide tires. 19" rims in my opinion are the best size for this car and are the only way you'll be able to get away with stretching the tire.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

^^

That car is nice lookin


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

U should go for 18" cause with 19" its harder to control the vehicle


----------

